# Engineer hydrocarbon bezel can't be replace?



## yautjarekcah (Aug 11, 2007)

Greetings to everyone.
Learn that from local Ball watch technician that the bezel of the engineer hydrocarbon titanium "mad cow" can't be replaced if damaged. For example, if its knocked hard until the bezel is jammed, there's no way to fix it unless changing the whole case. Because the bezel and the case come in one piece.
Can anyone confirm this?
Thanks.


----------



## obie (Feb 9, 2006)

I am pretty sure Ball Watch is going to be the only ones that can confirm or deny this. I think if you email them, or PM Jeremy he should get you a response rather quickly. 

Not to be nit picky, but I am at a loss if a Ball Watch technician would state something, why you would question it on an non-official forum in the 1st place? How could a member here possibly be able to answer that?


----------



## MarkJnK (Nov 10, 2006)

obie said:


> I am pretty sure Ball Watch is going to be the only ones that can confirm or deny this. I think if you email them, or PM Jeremy he should get you a response rather quickly.
> 
> Not to be nit picky, but I am at a loss if a Ball Watch technician would state something, why you would question it on an non-official forum in the 1st place? How could a member here possibly be able to answer that?


I think it is a fair question. This is a ball forum and if he has a question or concern about his watch, why not ask here? Perhaps someone here has had a similar experience and can confirm or contradict the technician... especially when the information offered by the technician is curious.

I find that in most cases, an issue with a watch is not unique, and usually another forumer has had the same issue and can offer advice or knowledge, many times faster than waiting for an official email response.

I agree that he should also follow up with an email to Ball directly.


----------



## obie (Feb 9, 2006)

I understand, but the poster indicated that a *local Ball Watch Technician*, which I take as an employee of Ball Watch Company. From his post, it seems that Ball Watch already answered it.


----------



## MarkJnK (Nov 10, 2006)

obie said:


> I understand, but the poster indicated that a *local Ball Watch Technician*, which I take as an employee of Ball Watch Company. From his post, it seems that Ball Watch already answered it.


Good point. I'm pretty sure if I received that answer from a Ball technician, as odd as it sounds, I would have seeked a second opinion as well. :-s

Curious to hear the official word on this one... or maybe we already have.


----------



## DoxaDavid (Dec 22, 2006)

Got to agree with Mark on this one Warren. Just because one "factory Ball technician" said it was so doesn't mean he is right. I would check with the factory so I knew 100% but I also would have posed the question here as well. As Mark said, maybe another forum member had the same issue and got the answer.

I believe there is no such thing as a stupid question, just people who ask them!:-x

In this case, I believe both were valid and worth asking..

Just MY opinion.

Cheers,

David


----------



## jhess (Sep 3, 2007)

Doxa600TDiver said:


> Got to agree with Mark on this one Warren. Just because one "factory Ball technician" said it was so doesn't mean he is right. I would check with the factory so I knew 100% but I also would have posed the question here as well. As Mark said, maybe another forum member had the same issue and got the answer.
> 
> I believe there is no such thing as a stupid question, just people who ask them!:-x
> 
> ...


-----------------

Some good points are made here.

I will check with the factory in the A.M.

But the point is kind of moot anyway.

IF there is a legitimate problem with a watch (rare) our replacement policy is legendary.

Jeff


----------



## yautjarekcah (Aug 11, 2007)

jhess said:


> -----------------
> 
> Some good points are made here.
> 
> ...


Just came back from my holiday. I didn't expect my question has create some commotion after posting it.
Appreciate all your time replying my question. I will also send an email to Ball Watch Company and post it when I got the reply from them.

Cheers


----------



## k7lro (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm waiting on jhess to reply, "Don't you know who I am?"


----------



## ballwatch (Apr 3, 2007)

The bezel can be replaced separately from the case. 

But if there were to be a severe enough shock, it is theoretically possible for the bezel & case to be inseparable. I suppose that is what the Ball tech was talking about. I've never heard of that happening though.

Regards,
Jeremy Hogan
Ball Watch Company


----------



## yautjarekcah (Aug 11, 2007)

Haha, of course I know who he is!
Just thought that he might be too busy to find out that and post a reply here. 
Thank you Jeremy for your reply.


----------



## dikrek (Feb 5, 2007)

ballwatch said:


> The bezel can be replaced separately from the case.
> 
> But if there were to be a severe enough shock, it is theoretically possible for the bezel & case to be inseparable. I suppose that is what the Ball tech was talking about. I've never heard of that happening though.
> 
> ...


I have a Hydro and the bezel doesn't quite line up. I asked before and I was told that it's impossible to line it up and that the case has to be replaced. Of course, lining up and replacing are two different things.


----------



## sukispop (Nov 13, 2006)

dikrek said:


> I have a Hydro and the bezel doesn't quite line up. I asked before and I was told that it's impossible to line it up and that the case has to be replaced. Of course, lining up and replacing are two different things.


Hi dikrek,

Welcome to the Official Ball Watch Company Forum! :-!

I'm not a Ball Watch technician, so I'm no expert here...but I've never heard of a divers bezel that couldn't be adjusted so that its markers would line up to the dial's indices. My understanding is that it's a relatively simple procedure that any qualified watchmaker/technician could perform. Unless the watch has been damaged in some way, I can't imagine it needing a case replacement. Did you speak to an official Ball Watch AD?

In the original post in this thread, the question involved a bezel that had been knocked so hard, that it actually got jammed up against the case, causing damage to its attachment to the case and possibly to the case itself. You're speaking of a simple bezel alignment issue, which should be rather easily rectified. But, again, I'm no expert; you might want to send an inquiry to Ball Watch for answers.

Good luck! Keep us posted.


----------



## dikrek (Feb 5, 2007)

sukispop said:


> Hi dikrek,
> 
> Welcome to the Official Ball Watch Company Forum! :-!
> 
> ...


I spoke to the VP of Ball, he said the way it's built it can't be done. If it can, great, but I'd like to get it done under warranty. The only aspect of the watch that bugs me.


----------



## Mad Cow (Dec 14, 2007)

I don't think there is anyone out there who wears their "Mad Cow" as much as I do, or anyone who is more abusive of their watch. I can honestly say that Ball SA's claim of this watch being virtually indestructible, is right on the money! To my knowledge there has only been one watch damaged beyond repair... a US Marine whose unit was hit by an IED. Shrapnel would have taken his hand had it not been for his Ball watch! He sent the mangled watch to Ball Watch USA (Jeff) asking if it could be repaired (since it represented 7% of his annual income).. can you guess what Ball's response was?.... They sent him a brand new replacement, thanking him for his service! 
One (of many) of the beautiful features of Ball watches, is their fantastic warranty and customer service (that's actually two). When Jeff asked me to represent Ball Watch, I had no knowledge of the company, and I told him I would not represent a product I didn't believe in. After wearing a Ball for about a month, and doing some research into the company, I was thoroughly impressed, and I continue to be even more impressed as the relationship progresses.
Why would you be concerned about replacing a damaged bezel (if that is even possible) on a used/abused case, when Ball Watch would replace the entire case? I would personally prefer to know that no matter how hard I hit the bezel, it will, under no circumstances, become dislodged from the case!
I sincerely hope you are enjoying your "Mad Cow", I'm sure it will give you a lifetime of trouble-free service!!:thanks


----------



## scottw44 (Aug 16, 2006)

Much thanx John!!!


----------



## iceheller (Jan 24, 2008)

Well nothing better than hearing it from the company representative and more importantly the man whom the watch is atribute to. And seriously, if the bezel is knock so hard that that it cannot be repair, i would be more concern about the watch movement itself. And if the watch movement is still running fine, i would really say that the watch case is really one hack of a metal that is very well design and built.


----------



## scottw44 (Aug 16, 2006)

Hey All:

What's the standard in the industry, say for Tag, Omega, Breitling, Hamilton, Rolex, etc. I'd be curious.


----------



## iceheller (Jan 24, 2008)

I believe it is changing the whole damx casing for Tag. As last time round, i went to the Tag shop to ask for rubber bumper replacement for my old F1 Tag and they asked me to change the whole damx case!!!


----------



## eesh (Jun 9, 2011)

Sorry for replying to this very old thread.

I have a ball EMII Diver in green bezel, DM1020A. Is it possible to replace the bezel from Green to Gray? I don't have Ball AD in my country.

Eesh


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

eesh said:


> Sorry for replying to this very old thread.
> 
> I have a ball EMII Diver in green bezel, DM1020A. Is it possible to replace the bezel from Green to Gray? I don't have Ball AD in my country.
> 
> Eesh


Ball will not sell parts and it would be far more cost effective to sell the green and buy a grey bezel watch.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 24, 2017)

OK, old thread, same issue..

Ball Engineero Hydrocarbon NEDU.

Sitting in house and notice something lying on carpet, it's my bezel! Just fell off.... looks like it was glued to the rotating ring. Not real impressive for a new $5,000 watch.

Will find out today about repairs, and report back.

Greg


----------



## bmfang (Feb 12, 2016)

Greg Elmassian said:


> OK, old thread, same issue..
> 
> Ball Engineero Hydrocarbon NEDU.
> 
> ...


That's exactly what happened to my EHC NEDU 7 months ago. Only desk diving and no rough handling. One fine Sunday morning as I wear it while making myself breakfast and I hear a tinkling sound on the kitchen floor. It's the ceramic bezel.

Luckily it happened within warranty period and it was sent back to the Australian distributor to fix. Only issue I found upon receiving it back was that I had some extra scratch marks on the case that were not there prior to sending it back for the bezel to be re-glued on. AD store manager tried to tell me that this happens to bezels even to Omega's and Breitling's that his company sells. I politely tell him that is BS given I have seen how Omega and Breitling dive bezels are relative to the Ball. Politely tell him that Ball is now out of consideration if I'm ever buying a Swiss watch again.

Now, my EHC NEDU spends most of its time in my dresser drawer. Only wear it at most once a week compared to before when t was worn most days of the week. Now, I'm quite content wearing vintage Titus and a G-Shock most days of the week. Funny thing is that both of these watches are more accurate than the COSC 7750 in the NEDU (particularly the FHF ST96 in the vintage Titus).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jbarks1 (Nov 14, 2013)

bmfang said:


> That's exactly what happened to my EHC NEDU 7 months ago. Only desk diving and no rough handling. One fine Sunday morning as I wear it while making myself breakfast and I hear a tinkling sound on the kitchen floor. It's the ceramic bezel.
> 
> Luckily it happened within warranty period and it was sent back to the Australian distributor to fix. Only issue I found upon receiving it back was that I had some extra scratch marks on the case that were not there prior to sending it back for the bezel to be re-glued on. AD store manager tried to tell me that this happens to bezels even to Omega's and Breitling's that his company sells. I politely tell him that is BS given I have seen how Omega and Breitling dive bezels are relative to the Ball. Politely tell him that Ball is now out of consideration if I'm ever buying a Swiss watch again.
> 
> ...


I can't help but add to this. I have had nothing but problems with my Hydrocarbon Nedu which stinks because I actually love the thing. My first problem was the screw/spring on the crown cover came apart. Fortunately, I was able to hang onto them and have my local jeweler stitch it back together.

The next problem was my clasp. The darn thing kept folding out from under itself, if that makes sense. So, I took it to my local Authorized Dealer for repair. Well, apparently Ball doesn't repair the wristbands so I had to buy a new one for $850 and have the dealer install it for me.

And last fall of 2018, I was at a hotel pool, jumped in, and the bezel was nowhere to be seen again. I'm not talking repeated 10 ft high-dives, I'm talking, I literally jumped into the pool once from the side and had a couple of beers, not Olympic freestyle 1500 meters. I want to have it replaced, but I don't because it's like an old used Volkswagon I have to keep throwing down the toilet at.

It has been shelved since that fateful day. As previously noted, it looks like the thing is superglued on there, or Elmer's glue more likely.

Anybody else share this experience? Did you ever hear anything Greg? Unfortunately I am long out-of-warranty. So disappointing.


----------



## bmfang (Feb 12, 2016)

jbarks1 said:


> I can't help but add to this. I have had nothing but problems with my Hydrocarbon Nedu which stinks because I actually love the thing. My first problem was the screw/spring on the crown cover came apart. Fortunately, I was able to hang onto them and have my local jeweler stitch it back together.
> 
> The next problem was my clasp. The darn thing kept folding out from under itself, if that makes sense. So, I took it to my local Authorized Dealer for repair. Well, apparently Ball doesn't repair the wristbands so I had to buy a new one for $850 and have the dealer install it for me.
> 
> ...


Mechanically, I have no qualms with the movement inside the case. The case itself is excellent as is the bracelet (IMO). I still find the tritium to be a compelling reason for purchase. However, the EL/LED backlighting on my burgeoning collection of G-Shocks puts the tritium tubes to shame. And with most of my G-Shock's using Tough Solar and have the Auto-EL function, they are even better at night time than the NEDU is. Albeit, the tritium on the Ball is a little more discreet than the entire screen lighting up.

But unlike the Ball, I can wear my G-Shocks (even the 35th Anniversary ones I have), with little worry about scratching the bezels and bracelets. Going back to resin, nylon and leather is refreshing. Not to mention a darn sight lighter than a titanium/steel bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jbarks1 (Nov 14, 2013)

bmfang said:


> Mechanically, I have no qualms with the movement inside the case. The case itself is excellent as is the bracelet (IMO). I still find the tritium to be a compelling reason for purchase. However, the EL/LED backlighting on my burgeoning collection of G-Shocks puts the tritium tubes to shame. And with most of my G-Shock's using Tough Solar and have the Auto-EL function, they are even better at night time than the NEDU is. Albeit, the tritium on the Ball is a little more discreet than the entire screen lighting up.
> 
> But unlike the Ball, I can wear my G-Shocks (even the 35th Anniversary ones I have), with little worry about scratching the bezels and bracelets. Going back to resin, nylon and leather is refreshing. Not to mention a darn sight lighter than a titanium/steel bracelet.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree. Love the tritium. Great case, and I have no complaints outside of the crown cover pin (all too well of a commonly reported problem that's easily solved with blue loctite), my bracelet (big $850 problem that riddles me), and the very loose bezel that flakes off (another huge problem).

I called Ball today and got nothing from them. "Just send it in." No estimate... no turnaround time... anywhere from 3-4 weeks to 8-12 weeks to repair. It's a little vague apparently.

For a company that purportedly "solidly" supports their watches, I don't see it. Mine is a complete lemon, and I hardly ever wear it, which is the icing on the cake.

Never had any problems out of my other 4 watches over costing over $5k each (Omega Speedmaster, Jaeger Master Compressor, Panerai 270, and "daily driver" (quite literally over the past 11 years), Breitling Navitimer World. Those dudes are champions compared to the POS Ball sold to me.

P.S. I was looking at G-shocks the night before I googled this thread. I can confidently say I'm now in the market.

P.S.S. Get with it Ball!!!!


----------



## larkja (Mar 29, 2016)

Realizing this is also an old thread, going to add my take. I had an NECC with the silver bezel a couple years ago. Great watch, but a scratch magnet. Scratched up the bezel, so merely looking for a change. I have changed bezels on my Omega Seamasters before, so was confident I could make this happen. No such luck with Ball. I would have had to send it to Ball in Europe ($100+ in shipping); then they have to replace the entire case (not just the insert or bezel). The quote I received was a little over $500, plus shipping was going to be over $600 for merely a bezel change. On sale new, you can source this watch for under $1,000.

Absolute joke. I ended up selling for around $400. Lost my arse on that one.


----------



## bmfang (Feb 12, 2016)

jbarks1 said:


> I agree. Love the tritium. Great case, and I have no complaints outside of the crown cover pin (all too well of a commonly reported problem that's easily solved with blue loctite), my bracelet (big $850 problem that riddles me), and the very loose bezel that flakes off (another huge problem).
> 
> I called Ball today and got nothing from them. "Just send it in." No estimate... no turnaround time... anywhere from 3-4 weeks to 8-12 weeks to repair. It's a little vague apparently.
> 
> ...


TBH, this in general is why I now avoid Swiss brands like the plague. I appreciate Swiss made but I am not a slave or beholden to their absurd pricing for anything after-sales/service related. Doesn't help that they are trying to limit independent watchmakers from being able to do servicing by refusal to provide parts. In the case of watches with speciality parts (like the GTL tubes Ball use), finding an independent watchmaker in Australia who is able to source them from mb Microtec is nigh on impossible. I'll take my business elsewhere.

I'm more than happy with vintage Swiss pieces in my collection (that my independent watchmaker can source parts for and do a service at relatively minimal cost).

There's more in the horological world than European brands. I'm quite happy to go Japanese instead. And to brands where ease of self-maintenance is paramount (so anything quartz that Casio, Citizen or Seiko put out). Hell, I can easily go with wearing a G-Shock in an office environment these days.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waruilewi (May 18, 2008)

It's been about almost a year or thereabouts (maybe even longer? I lost track, it's been that long) and still waiting to hear from Ball exactly why they can't remount my dial in the proper orientation after it decided to unmoor itself. If they take another month or two longer before replying, I may just pop up on WUS some of the shots I took of my sad EMII but have withheld posting to avoid causing the brand any unnecessary embarrassment.


----------



## lucasszy (Jul 17, 2009)

waruilewi said:


> It's been about almost a year or thereabouts (maybe even longer? I lost track, it's been that long) and still waiting to hear from Ball exactly why they can't remount my dial in the proper orientation after it decided to unmoor itself. If they take another month or two longer before replying, I may just pop up on WUS some of the shots I took of my sad EMII but have withheld posting to avoid causing the brand any unnecessary embarrassment.


As a brand new customer to the brand (waiting for matching Fireman Night Train III's for the wife and I) I would say that you post them now. You've reached out to the company repeatedly. YOu've made your complaints know nere. The brand and company has had more than enough time to address your problem.

I'd be very interested in seeing the pics.


----------



## Twofaston2 (Nov 13, 2012)

Yeah the watches are nice but customer service is a joke. When I swapped out my strap on my Spacemaster, I lost one of the proprietary screw pins. I then called Ball USA. A nice lady actually answered the phone. She asked for my email so that she can send the parts replacement order from. I read nothing but horror stories about Ball customer service. I thought to myself "that wasn't so bad". Never got an email. I called a few weeks later. Same thing. Well a year later and I'm still missing one pin. Heaven forbid that you have a real problem with the watch! I can't even get a spring bar screw from them. Such a shame, as the watches are real gems.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jbarks1 (Nov 14, 2013)

After 8 weeks waiting to hear back from Ball Watch's St. Petersburg, Florida customer service (due to my missing bezel replacement), I was given an estimate of $179 for the bezel and $100 to put it back on. They estimated 10 weeks for repair. 

I suppose this is reasonable for a Swiss watch--about the same turnaround time as my Breitling Navitimer. I told Ball to move forward. Their Rep was overly friendly and courteous. I'll follow up as necessary.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 24, 2017)

Greg Elmassian said:


> OK, old thread, same issue..
> 
> Ball Engineero Hydrocarbon NEDU.
> 
> ...


OK they glued it back on, and today, 9 months later it came off with a light tap. Not impressed with a $5,000 watch that has a $5 bezel attachment. Looks like I will glue it myself, the residual glue looks yellowed, so I'm sure I have find a quality epoxy myself that is at least as crappy....

Will also give Ball a piece of my mind... A 600 meter divers watch cannot be fragile...

Greg


----------



## Yani22 (Oct 15, 2019)

Is it normal to glue bezels? I thought they snapped in. Do these bezels rotate or are they fixed?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 24, 2017)

The bezel rotates on this watch. It's glued in. (usually until the glue fails)


----------



## bmfang (Feb 12, 2016)

I never have to worry about this issue anymore given my NEDU was stolen a month and a half ago.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PhilSparrow (Feb 9, 2020)

Hi Greg. I'm in Australia too, and similar issue - 3 times the bezel has fallen off. Pathetic. I'm wondering how you glued it on in the end? Phil


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 24, 2017)

Very careful and thorough cleaning of the rotating part, clean all the crevices of the receiving area. Then got the best epoxy I could. Then used a PVC plastic pipe fitting with a diameter that pressed on the bezel and left in a vice 24 hours....

When it came off this time, I could see that the application of the glue was spotty, and a greyish color... I suspect it was not clamped after gluing.

Epoxy glue must be clamped during curing for maximum adhesion. I used a JB Weld product, not sure it is in Australia, but got a glue with a very high shear strength.

Greg


----------



## mlatchmouth (Mar 24, 2009)

"P.S. I was looking at G-shocks the night before I googled this thread. I can confidently say I'm now in the market."
Just to revive an old thread, I did just the opposite.
Started with a Times Ironman I just put the 5th battery in.
Then a Citizen Skyhawk.
Then a G Shock.
Then another G Shock.
Then another skyhawk, atomic this time.
Then... many others including now 5 Balls.


----------



## mlatchmouth (Mar 24, 2009)

"P.S. I was looking at G-shocks the night before I googled this thread. I can confidently say I'm now in the market."
Just to revive an old thread, I did just the opposite.
Started with a Timex Ironman 30 years ago I just put the 5th battery in.
Then a Citizen Skyhawk.
Then a G Shock.
Then another G Shock.
Then another skyhawk, atomic this time.
Then Luminox, Reactor, ... many others including now 5 Balls.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 24, 2017)

Huh? The thread is about problems with replacing the bezel on a specific watch.

Looks like you posted on the wrong thread??


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Post #39 and 40 makes no sense at all.


----------

